#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Ajuda Cisco 1721

## izaufernandes

Bom dia a todos.

Comprei um roteador cisco 1721 para um link de 2mb da oi. Ele não veio com o cabo console e chamei um técnico da oi por fora para fazer a configuração, só que o cara não conseguiu acesso as configurações, fica só um tracinho piscando e não dá acesso. Alguém poderia dar alguma dica, tem como acessar pela rede por telnet ou ssh? alguém sabe o ip default dele? fico grato com a colaboração

----------


## Bruno

amigo o cabo é facil fazre vc tendo o conversor de serial para rj 

a sequencia do cabo é a seguinte
primeira ponta
branco do verde, verde, branco do laranja, azul, branco do azul, laranja, branco do marron, marron
a segunda ponta é de traz pra frente so invertendo a seguencia
maron, branco do marron, laranja, branco do azul, azul, branco do laranja, verde, branco do verde


sobre a conf do terminal vc tem que configurar a velocidade de transferencia 
se eu naum me engano é 19200
algum assim

----------


## sapucaia

Olá Izau!

Roteadore Cisco Serial não vem com IP Default. Alias, eles não vem com nenhuma configuração. Como o 1721 já é um equipamento relativamente antigo, vc deve ter comprado usado. Pergunte a quem te vendeu se o roteador foi resetado para default de fábrica. Se tiver algum ip configurado na LAN (FastEthernet0) talvez vc consiga acessar o roteador por Telnet. SSH depende da versão do IOS e tem de ser ativada, por default nas IOS que possuem suporte, vem desativado. Em relação ao cabo console (rollover), basta vc digitar rollover no google que vai aparecer inumeras páginas com a pinagem do cabo. Super simples. Em relação a velocidade no terminal, padrão Cisco é 9600 8n1 sem controle do fluxo.

Boa sorte!

----------


## ederamboni

provavelmente teu cisco foi apagado a flash dele, tenho no meu blog (Under-Linux.org Blogs) um procedimento de como recuperar se não conseguir entre em contato ok
abraços...

----------


## Bruno

ate pode eder porem no terminal nen o boot loader da cisco apareceu é falta de setar a velocidade como o amigo la citou

----------


## ederamboni

> ate pode eder porem no terminal nen o boot loader da cisco apareceu é falta de setar a velocidade como o amigo la citou


Correto.... não tinha observado isso... mas levando em consideração que um "tecnico" da OI que deveria saber as noções basicas de console da cisco...

Att

----------


## Bruno

é eder deveria mais já vi muitos tecnicos da OI não saber mexer naqueles modem router da parks kkkkk

----------


## izaufernandes

Gostaria de agradecer a opinião de todos e a resposta estava bem aqui mesmo. O Ederamboni e o Benatto acertaram rs, o defeito estava no corpo técnico da oi. Eu nunca tinha configurado roteador da cisco, contratei um técnico por fora ele veio pegou o telefone e começou a configurar rs, não conseguiu nem acessar. Veio um segundo para compor o corpo técnico e também nada, condenaram a entrada, o roteador eu tinha tirado do plástico. Peguei o cabo emprestado com eles + algumas calmas horas de madrugada + as dicas preciosas aqui do fórum foi batata. A dificuldade foi decifrar as configurações da rede que o instalador passou em um rascunho. Obrigado a todos

----------


## ederamboni

ok estamos ai para ajudar... Abraços....

----------


## decorod

Ao fazer a console no hyper terminal você clica em "Restaurar Padroes" que ele ja acerta a config toda pra você fazer a console.

Fora isso só seguir as dicas do pessoal ai.

----------

